# West side Steelhead replica



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Just finished this steelie replica. 16.5 lb female.


----------



## 1styearff (Mar 3, 2010)

beauty of a hen! I have zero taxidermy experience, but the detail/color on the gill plate is beautiful,


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

Very nice Gus. Your fish are looking SWWEEEEEEEEETTT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Very nice Steelie!! Thanks for sharing.

Mike


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

looks very nice... with rep's its all about the artist and you did one heckuva job.


----------



## big_phish (Jan 1, 2009)

Excellent job!!


----------



## Kevin49098 (Oct 31, 2009)

WOW that looks nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------

